# Toro 826 -- parts manual



## integrator (Nov 21, 2021)

Hello,

We have a toro 826 which has been passed down from pop's. I can't locate the model or serial number of the toro only the 826 it has. We need to know what the model is so we can order some parts. All the manuals I've looked for online to date, don't look correct.

Thanks


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

I'm totally guessing here but maybe a 38150? Have a look at Toro's parts page and maybe it'll help you out in determination.






Parts – 826 Snowthrower | Toro







www.toro.com


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

integrator said:


> Hello,
> 
> We have a toro 826 which has been passed down from pop's. I can't locate the model or serial number of the toro only the 826 it has. We need to know what the model is so we can order some parts. All the manuals I've looked for online to date, don't look correct.
> 
> ...


Its a 1975,(B+S) so maybe you can find what Toro offered for models that year.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Most parts Are Now NLA. WHAT ARE YOU LOOKING FOR???


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Might Have To Find A Donor Machine.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

1982 Model Year.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

The Parts Thing I Put Up Is The Same As Yours Except For The 8HP Engine And The Wheels, Clutches and Axle. All The Rest Is Carried Over Thru The Years.


----------



## asavage (Dec 20, 2021)

Briggs & Stratton Engine Model No. 190402 Type 0755-01, Code 75xxxxx = 1975 production.

In a Toro 826, this is likely a model 31763 with a serial number in the range of 5000001 - 5999999. That model did use the Type 0755 (later ones used 0989, 2720, and 3054).

PartsTree's site is a little easier to navigate than Toro's, but both work. I cleaned up the commonly-found scanned Owners Manual a bit for easier reading: http://asavage.dyndns.org/Toro/826/Toro_826_1132_38150_38160_38090_Snowblowers_OM-1987_(cleaned).pdf . That's for 1987 and similar but not identical models, but much will be similar to yours.

The Toro model/serial number sticker is located here:











Mine was legible when I bought it, but was destroyed when I cleaned the machine with a medium-pressure pressure washer (DIY car wash cleaning), so take a picture of the sticker _before_ you clean it.

[later]
I mounted a brass tag to retain the model/serial number info for the future:



HTH


----------

